# NOMINATE: Best Cylindrical Skyscraper



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

Nominate your 3 favourite *Cylindrical Skyscrapers*.

These must be skyscrapers which have an overall cylinder shape, i.e. with the same-sized circular floorplate from the base of the tower to the top.

Please use this thread for nominating only. If you wish to discuss or post large numbers of pictures, please use the "DISCUSS:" thread.


-----------------


*General rules:*
The Hall of Fame forum is where we decide about our all-time favourites from the world of skyscrapers, skylines, buildings and cities. Every week users can nominate and vote in a specific category.

The five nominations that get the most mentions will be up for the final vote the week after. The one receiving the most votes will go into the Hall of Fame.

*Nominating*
If you name more then three, only the first three will count. If you name the same structure or city three times, that will be counted as one. Do not use this thread for discussions.

*Promoting your favorite*
Discuss this week's topic in the 'DISCUSS:' thread.


----------



## MattSal (Dec 24, 2004)

1.) Westin Peachtree Plaza, Atlanta, USA
2.) Azrieli Center Circular Tower, Tel Aviv, Israel
3.) Capitol Records Building, Los Angeles, USA


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

Got to see pics first.


----------



## Latoso (Mar 23, 2005)

Marina City I and II, Chicago


----------



## DamienK (Sep 11, 2002)

Temasek Tower, Singapore
Westin Hotel, Atlanta
Australia Square, Sydney


----------



## james2390 (Mar 31, 2003)

1. Westin Peachtree Plaza - Atlanta
2. Marina City - Chicago (even though they are fugly as hell)
3. Capitol Records Building - LA


----------



## XiaoBai (Dec 10, 2002)

The BOFA in Seattle--if you count that as being cylindrical--it looks completely different from each side, many of which are--cylindrical.


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

XiaoBai said:


> The BOFA in Seattle--if you count that as being cylindrical--it looks completely different from each side, many of which are--cylindrical.


Doesn't count I'm afraid.

It has to be an obvious cylinder shape. There's no way you'd call the BOFA tower a pure cylinder.


----------



## XiaoBai (Dec 10, 2002)

^I wouldn't say there's NO way--You could call it a pure cylinder if you were drunk--or a liar!

Okay then, put me down for the Westin Peachtree in Atlanta


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

My "patriot" chioce: BIZ Basel - it's not a cooling tower  but already quite old









The strangest: Ponte City (it's HOLLOW in its core!) in Jo'burg









The oldest: Rundetaarn (round tower) in Cobenhagen inside is a spiral road where they could even go up by horse and cart!


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Westin Peachtree, Atlanta

Temasek Tower, Singapore (at 235m the tallest cylinderical skyscraper in the world)


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

Marriott Rennaisance Center, Detroit
Temasek Tower
and this one is cylindral too








the leaning tower


----------



## AtlanticaC5 (Mar 14, 2003)

Westin Peachtree, Atlanta
Marriott Rennaisance Center, Detroit
Marina City, Chicago


----------



## Buck (Aug 23, 2002)

Westin Peachtree Plaza; Atlanta, GA USA
Capitol Records Building; Los Angeles, CA USA
K Building; Dublin, IRE


----------



## SF2ID (Mar 10, 2005)

I choose 101 California Street in San Fran.










next would be peachtree in ATL, and Marina City in Chi-town


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

*Capitol Records Building, Los Angeles*















*Hopewell Centre, Hong Kong*















*The Rotunda, Birmingham UK*


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

1. Marina City
2. Capital Records Building
3. If you can say it, Leaning Tower of Pisa


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Are there ANY nice cylindrical buildings at all? Til now there is nothing special appearing here 

BTW: I forgot Hiton, SP - also not the "wow" building (especially if Copan is on the other side of the road, which is really a great building - you can see parts of it on the left):


----------



## BHK25 (Jan 25, 2005)

Westin PeachTree Plaza - Atlanta











Marriot Rennaisance Center - Detroit.
Temasek Center - Singapore


----------



## Pelerin_au_tonkin (Mar 10, 2005)

i would say the Melia Hotel placed in Hanoi


----------



## Desven (May 18, 2004)

*Maintower,Frankfurt* 










*Westin Peachtree Hotel,Atlanta* 










*Westhafen Tower,Frankfurt*


----------



## Jo (Jul 6, 2003)

Marina City, Chicago. Even if there's a lot of concrete there









Westin PeachTree Plaza, Atlanta

Leaning Tower of Pisa. If it, against all logic counts as a skyscraper


----------



## Madman (Dec 29, 2003)

SWISS RE!

As far as i am concerned its cylindrical as all the floorplates are circular


----------



## Madman (Dec 29, 2003)

^ I suppose Torre Agbar should also be included.....


----------



## Jo (Jul 6, 2003)

Let me inroduce..

*the cylinder* :bowtie:










And the discussion thread


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

Madman said:


> SWISS RE!
> 
> As far as i am concerned its cylindrical as all the floorplates are circular


Read what I said at the beginning of this thread:

"Nominate your 3 favourite Cylindrical Skyscrapers. These must be skyscrapers which have an overall cylinder shape, *i.e. with the same-sized circular floorplate from the base of the tower to the top*."

SwissRe is conical, not a cylinder.

Btw, nominations will be closing very shortly.


----------



## Singidunum (Jul 25, 2004)

Desven said:


> *Maintower,Frankfurt*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me too


----------

